

1 in 3 Rogue pharma domains registered through one registrar, Internet.bs - freejack
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/legitscript-analysis-1-in-3-rogue-online-pharmacies-with-single-registrar-2012-03-12

======
iKnowKungFoo
<ComicBookGuy>Most aptly named domain registrar, ever.</ComicBookGuy>

